# Letter of complaint to clinic following bad EC



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello

I wonder if you can give me some advice.

I had a meeting with the head of my clinic yesterday to discuss an infection I developed following my last EC and he advised me to write a letter to him detailing the problems.

In short it turns out the the dr who did my EC was very inexperienced and was being monitored during the procedure by another dr (although he only came into the room partway through the op).  EC was extremely painful this time (have only had 'discomfort' in other EC's).  I did tell them about this during the op and I do feel that something must have gone wrong, although they say nothing did. I also feel that I should have been informed that an inexperienced dr was going to do the op, so I could decide whether or not I wanted to take the chance!

Two days after EC I started to develop peritonitis (infection) and was rushed into hospital.  I was extremely lucky that my con was on hand and he has told me that if he hadn't managed to get me on iv antibiotics as soon as he did then things could have become extremely serious.  As it was I had to stay in hospital for a week and it has also meant that I will have to delay ET for at least two months until I am better.  That might not sound a long time but for me at 41 each month is important!

I am really not one who likes to complain and but I do feel that something was not right about the EC and it is extremely unlikely that I could have developed peritonitis unless something had gone wrong.  Do you think I am in my right to take this further and if so, what should I be asking for?  Also, how 'official' should the first letter be?  I have spoken to the Ombuds department at the clinic and they have asked to be copied into the letter, so they can arrange a meeting with the people involved.

I would very much appreciate any advice you might have.

Many thanks
Allison


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Allison

You're potentially looking at a claim for medical/ clinical negligence if you want to pursue this legally and seek compensation.  But you may not want to take it that far, in which case you're looking at following the official complaints procedure.

I have to say that medical negligence is outside my area of expertise.  We do have a medical negligence specialist called Chris Bright here at Lester Aldridge LLP who I'd be happy to put you in touch with if you'd like some initial advice.  If so, do email me direct.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Nat

Thank you for taking the time to reply!  I think for now we will follow the official complaints procedure and see where that takes us.  I really don't want to cause a huge fuss, as I still have faith in the clinic, I just think they messed up!

Thanks again
Allison


----------

